# Gentoo(vidalinux), como configurar a adsl???

## kuru

Comprei a revista pc Master deste mes que vem, com o gentoo linux, com o instalador anaconda, da vidalinux, ele instalou normalmente, so que quando entro como root e digito adsl-setup ele diz que o, comando e invalido, como devo fazer para acessar via adsl???

(Obs: o ambiente grafico e o Gnome 2.6  :Question:  )

----------

## fernandotcl

Instale o rp-pppoe. Se mesmo assim não conseguir encontrar o arquivo, pode estar faltando no seu PATH. Nesse caso, o arquivo está em /sbin/ ou /usr/sbin/.

A fonte disso tudo é o famoso e aparentemente não lido Handbook. Bom, esse já é o segundo...

----------

## kuru

baixei o rp-pppoe-3.5.tar.gz, pelo win98, que esta em uma outra particao, ja copiei para o gentoo, e gostaria de saber como faço agora para instalar??????

----------

## kuru

Pessoal, eu so quero saber como faco para instalar o rp-pppoe sem esta conectado a net, ja peguei o pacote rp-pppoe, e so quero saber agora como devo fazer para instalar?????????????????  :Question: 

----------

## RoadRunner

Primeiro tem calma, não estás à espera que a tua resposta seja respondida em duas horas o estás? isto é um forum de suporte livre, não pago.

Respondendo à tua questão, copias esse ficheiro para /usr/portage/distfiles/ e fazes emerge rp-pppoe.

----------

## kuru

Cara coloquei em  /usr/portage/distfiles/  e nao deu certo, ele pede para conectar para checar dependecias.........................

----------

## pilla

emerge -p rp-pppoe --fetchonly

vai dizer quais pacotes tens que baixar antes de instalar o rp-pppoe. Além do próprio, podem existir dependências que devem ser emergidas

----------

## fernandotcl

O pacote tem que ser da exata versão. E precisa pegar os sources das dependências também. No CD da sua distro deve ter um pacote pré-compilado. Sua distro talvez tenha manuais de como fazer isso. Fora disso, não temos como te ajudar.

E, complementando o que o RoadRunner disse, você vem aqui num fórum que não é o da sua distro e exige pressa nas respostas?

----------

## RoadRunner

 *pilla wrote:*   

> emerge -p rp-pppoe --fetchonly
> 
> vai dizer quais pacotes tens que baixar antes de instalar o rp-pppoe. Além do próprio, podem existir dependências que devem ser emergidas

 

Um ligeiro complemento, para que se torne mais legível se usar:

```

 GENTOO_MIRRORS="" emerge -p rp-pppoe --fetchonly

```

Tem a vantagem de mostrar apenas um url por ficheiro, em vez de mostrar o que está indicado na ebuild e todos os mirrors de Gentoo que podem estar especificados.

----------

## kuru

Pessoal, pesso desculpas se pareci com muita preça , consegui instalar o rp-pppoe, so tive que colocar compactado em /usr/portage/distfiles/  que deu certo, eu estava colocando descompactado.

Configurei a adsl-setup, so que nao achei a pasta etc//rc.d/rc.inet1.conf , para deixar o ip da placa pegar automaticamente o ip do modem.

pois sem essa alteracao ele nao consegue conectar.......

Voces poderiam me dizer onde fica o rc.inet1.conf no gentoo?????

----------

## kuru

Pessoal ja consegui localizar, fica em etc/conf.d/net, o problema agora e que nao estou conseguindo passar para root, para digitar o adsl-start, ele diz que nao tenho permissao, coloco a senha que entro como root na inicializacao do sistema e entro, mas passar para root nao consigo, sera que e problema do gentoo(vidalinux)????

----------

## pilla

Se estiveres usando o "su", tem uma thread stick no forum Installing Gentoo.

----------

## kuru

ok pessoal, ja estou navegando com o gentoo, gostaria de saber agora se basta eu dar um emerge  sync e depois um emerge world, para atualizar , e como faco para otimizar para o, Athlon AMD, ja que nao sei se o instalador do vidalinux, otimizou na instalacao....

----------

## pilla

Na página do Gentoo tem ótimos documentos sobre isso. Não sei quanto ao vidalinux. 

Quando tiveres perguntas mais específicas podes começar outra thread. 

Locked.

----------

